# Unstable at high speeds?



## flygrl (Jan 15, 2008)

My 2006 330i, which I got early January, was in an accident early February where I rear ended another vehicle when my car skidded on ice. I am attributing the incident to icy road conditions.

In any case, I got my car back from the shop after nearly a month and it looks and drives fine for most part but lately I have been noticing that when I am driving at speeds >60 mph on the highway and especially above the 4th gear, it feels like I am being hit by a crosswind (If only I could correct for wind drift on my BMW as I can when I am flying a piper warrior ). Any case, my car does not feel that stable anymore at high speeds. I still have the snow tires on. I cannot remember what it felt like before the accident as I got the car only early this year and hadnt driven it long enough before the accident to remember that.

I am planning to take it back in and have them check the alignment again, although, it was checked recently after the repairs and the car passed the alignment. Does anyone have any ideas/comments/suggestion/advice as to what might be going on and what steps I should be taking?

I am worried about driving to work everyday, especially after the accident. 

Look forward to comments.
flygrl


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks to me that the frame has been bent and not having to do with the wheel alignment.

Sorry to say but no matter what, when your car has been in a major accident which causes your frame to bend, your car will never ever drive the same.


----------



## Irish Paul (Jan 14, 2007)

flygrl said:


> My 2006 330i, which I got early January, was in an accident early February where I rear ended another vehicle when my car skidded on ice. I am attributing the incident to icy road conditions.
> 
> Look forward to comments.
> flygrl


I am attributing your accident to your driving too close to the car in front and too close given the road conditions.

Ice did not make you crash.


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

Its not clear from the OP that any frame damage was involved, or the extent of the actual damage - which may not have been extensive.

Assuming no frame damage and suspension is in alignment to factory specs, I'd first pay close attention to the tires. Make sure they are balanced and inflated properly. I would reserve judgement until the snow tires are off and you have a matching set of tires on all four corners.

Assuming the tires are new or in excellent condition now, inspect the tires carefully and frequently over the next few months to see if there are any signs of geometry issues... cupping, feathering, uneven wear. Let a tire pro inspect them if you don't know what to look for.

Good luck.


----------



## BBMW528i (Jun 30, 2007)

Along with the tires issue you may have thrown a weight on your wheels, check into your alignment


----------



## flygrl (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you. The strange thing is that it does not always feel unstable so not sure what is going on. Like today, I could take it up to 90 and it felt completely fine and its not everytime I am driving on the highway that I get that wandering feeling. I will still get the alignment checked again but not sure what is going on.


----------

